

Is CrossFit Killing Us?  - r0h1n
http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness/strength-and-power-training/Growing-Pains-CrossFit-Injuries-On-the-Rise.html

======
pedalpete
I'm always surprised when professional (in this case Physiotherapists) say
things like "we're seeing an x% increase in cases involving...".

CrossFit is growing massively, of course they are going to see increased
cases. The military saying 16% of their test group were injured during their
study. But if they had chosen to study running, they would likely have a
similar or larger percentage of injured atheletes, if the 70% of runners will
sustain an injury each year is to be believed.

I don't do CrossFit anymore, and am not a fan, but it's just becoming a
whipping boy at this point.

